# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  ثنائية المريخ في مباراته ضد هلال الفاشر في الدورة الأولى من ممتاز 2021- 2020

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*الحكم الغبي دا زول مندفع اصطدم بالحارس تحسب ليهو ركلة جزاء
ياسر الله جابو زنطور تافه و حقير معروف و جلفوط الفاشر اتفه
والجلافيط كلهم تافهين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الزعيم منعم
ومبروك الانتصار الغالي

*

----------

